# 26 1/2" Trout At Dead Man's Hole Sat 4/5/08



## Maine_iac

Hello everyone! Had another great morning of fishing at what has become my favorite spot (Dead Man's Hole) on saturday morning. I waded into the water at about 6:50 am and was fishing live shrimp and D.O.A. shrimp under popping corks 5 minutes later. About 2 minutes after that I had my first fish! I caught them steady for the next couple of hours. I counted 22 trout, most of which were between 12 and 18 inches. I also caught 3 short reds. And then there were the two monsters! The first was a trout I hooked on a D.O.A. It measured just a hair under 26 1/2 inches and is the largest trout I have caught since coming to TX in october. I did keep him for the frying pan. I couldn't help myself. About ten minutes later, I hooked another trout on a live shrimp that was every bit as big or maybe bigger than the first. But because I am cheap and haven't bought a net yet, I lost him as I was trying to get a hold of him. The fishing stayed good till some knuckle head in a boat decided he needed to run to within ten feet of my cork at ludicris speed. I let my temper get the best of me and left. I have pics on my phone but none online. Have fun and tight lines


----------



## Alex258

Congrats on the personal best...


----------



## Maine_iac

This is a pic of the fish.


----------



## Muddy

Maine_iac said:


> This is a pic of the fish.


NICE!!!!


----------



## Sweet Action

Congrats on the personal best. To bad you had to end your day of fishin on that note. i don't know where your from but i can bet you that won't be your last experience with knuckle heads on the water. welcome to texas. thanx for the report.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

Who's going to ask him the question?? COME ON....


----------



## aggiepetro07

Operation Game Thief Anyone?


----------



## robul

nice report. you fishing the drop off?

I dont see the pic.. Game Thief? Maybe if he kept the second over 25" trout.. Did he have dinks in the pic? I wouldnt of kept even one over 25 but to each is own.


----------



## Maine_iac

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Who's going to ask him the question?? COME ON....


Ok I'll bite? What question is that? As for operation Game Thief... I'm assuming you're making that comment based on the 25" length limit? I saw that in the law book as well. But if you read closely you'll also see where it says one trout over 25" may be kept. I did debate whether or not to keep the fish because of breading stock and all of that and normally I wouldn't keep one like that but it being my first large fish since moving here, I let the devil on my shoulder win. I hardly ever keep a fish of ANY size. But once in a while I will keep one or two to eat. Wait a minute... why am I defending myself? So yeah... Go ahead and call Operation Game Thief. Let me know when you decide to do it and I will be happy to give you my name address and phone number to give the warden. oh, and the picture ended up in my profile. Sorry about that to all of you who tried to view it.


----------



## aggiepetro07

Just giving you a hard time. I might have done the same thing.


----------



## MsAddicted

Nice trout! Dont let them get you riled up about keeping it. There are some on here who just like to shake the trees to see what falls out.


----------



## callsignsleepy

hey man, you're allowed to be greedy every now and then!! as for me, i usually keep any trout i catch within the legal size limit! but thats usually cuz i never catch fish when i go out!! lol so i'm usually keeping nothing then!! haha


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

MsAddicted is right. Eating fish if ok, even Jesus did it! I am an big supporter of cbf!

CATCH, BATTER & FRY!


----------



## Hal01

Maine_iac said:


> This is a pic of the fish.


I don't see it?

Nice report. BTW, is Bangor the place that has the huge statue of Paul Bunyon?


----------



## Maine_iac

Hal01 said:


> I don't see it?
> 
> Nice report. BTW, is Bangor the place that has the huge statue of Paul Bunyon?


Yes, Bangor is that place. And sorry, the picture is in my member profile. I couldn't get it to post here.


----------



## TripleGrip

stay cool and if you would keep posting your fishing trips.I for one like to eat fish and I dont want a mount so if I catch a limit I eat it.


----------



## Terrynj

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> MsAddicted is right. Eating fish if ok, even Jesus did it! I am an big supporter of cbf!
> 
> CATCH, BATTER & FRY!


Maybe we should start a thread called "WWJD?" I could change my Avatar to Jesus with a boga grip!

Maine_iac- don't even sweat keeping the fish. Thats a great fish and I know you were proud! ALL of us have eaten 26"ers...especially the first ones.


----------



## Electric Mullet

Checked out the fish on your profile...Nice Fish! Congrats! 

As for keeping fish I'm with DLSALVA on that one."i never catch fish when i go out!! lol so i'm usually keeping nothing then!!" 

I will keep a share to cook with the Family, when I do catch them. 
Great report, 
Way to Put It In Their Mouth!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Gotta love DMH. Nice fish! 

Get in DMH surrounding flats and try a spoon or spinner...tons of fun!


----------



## Maine_iac

Thanks for the kind words. I probably shouldn't have get those comments **** me off... But I did. Oh well. And I think I figured out how to upload photos. If so...here is the now some what notorious fish. Also a couple pics of a contraption I designed and built a couple of weeks ago I use while wading. Works really good, even in the wind.


----------



## Terrynj

That is coooool! I like it...you will probably be getting some orders today for some!


----------



## aggiepetro07

Thats Amazing. Dude Your A Pvc Genius


----------



## Aggieangler

Nice fish and a good report. That is a good area to fish, we almost always stop by there when passing.


----------



## EndTuition

Nice fish. Don't ever, ever, ever! apologize for keeping a legal fish. The folks who have a problem with that, well, *they* have a problem don't they. Conservation is one thing, apologizing for keeping a legal trout, that's just wrong.

Go get another one !


----------



## Electric Mullet

That is one Bad As* Contraption. You are a F-in genious. Would you mind if I copy it?


----------



## Hal01

aggiepetro07 said:


> Operation Game Thief Anyone?


Care to explain this statement?


----------



## arius felis

nice fish and that is a cool rig.


----------



## LaAngler

yeah dont pay any attention to those guys that dont want you to keep a fish, we keep all our fish over here in LA and look how many we have.....ha ha ha


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

This is what makes this board great (the jackholes that is)!!

Nice fish, congratulations!


----------



## deke

That is the one of the coollest wading contraptions I have ever seen,lol. Congrats on your personal best.


----------



## Mullet

*2cool*

Cool looking rig. 
Get a trolling motor and you set.LOL
I have a good friend that is very experienced with patent law if your interested.
Way to learn quick and nail some good trout.
I see jealousy green all over the place.
Me included.....


----------



## aggiepetro07

I took the person who posted directly above me to mean breaking the 15-25 slot. Just a joke. Apparently sarcasm isn't detectable over the internet. Wasn't making any statement, just messing around a little. Calm down, if it makes you feel better, I'm jealous.


----------



## BeachCityBoy

Great report, beautiful fish, and welcome to Texas.....please ignore the jealousy.

The jealous are troublesome to others, but a torment to themselves. ~William Penn


----------



## Maine_iac

Mullet said:


> Cool looking rig.
> Get a trolling motor and you set.LOL
> I have a good friend that is very experienced with patent law if your interested.
> Way to learn quick and nail some good trout.
> I see jealousy green all over the place.
> Me included.....


I don't know that there would be enough interest in it to patent it. And I didn't build it to start selling them. But it is an interesting thought. Thanks for kudos


----------



## Maine_iac

Mullet said:


> Cool looking rig.
> Get a trolling motor and you set.LOL
> I have a good friend that is very experienced with patent law if your interested.
> Way to learn quick and nail some good trout.
> I see jealousy green all over the place.
> Me included.....


Maybe I should think about it?


----------



## Maine_iac

aggiepetro07 said:


> I took the person who posted directly above me to mean breaking the 15-25 slot. Just a joke. Apparently sarcasm isn't detectable over the internet. Wasn't making any statement, just messing around a little. Calm down, if it makes you feel better, I'm jealous.


No problem and no hard feelings. Sorry I got a little aggitated. sad3sm Maybe you just struck a nerve because I did have quite a debate with myself over whether to keep it or not. Anyways... Good luck and happy fishing to all. And to you who asked if I was fishing the drop off... Not really. I was standing chest deep and just casting random. Didn't seem to matter where I cast. They were feeding with a frenzy. Even attacking the popping cork.


----------



## Swampus

Hey Maine --It's the "Hate'er Aid" in the water down here! Fish on Dude!

Heck of a fish!!! and a real cool "UFO" wader thingie!! Get's a green from me!--How many orders do U have so far! Ha!--Good idea I'd put a # on it or it may get marketed--might as well b U!$$

Welcome to Texas! I have a Bud from Maine!

SWAMPUS!.............................wanting one of those thingies!


----------



## Maine_iac

Swampus said:


> Hey Maine --It's the "Hate'er Aid" in the water down here! Fish on Dude!
> 
> Heck of a fish!!! and a real cool "UFO" wader thingie!! Get's a green from me!--How many orders do U have so far! Ha!--Good idea I'd put a # on it or it may get marketed--might as well b U!$$
> 
> Welcome to Texas! I have a Bud from Maine!
> 
> SWAMPUS!.............................wanting one of those thingies!


 Hey thanks a bunch! No orders so far. But, I'm considering taking some! Thanks for the welcome. My wife laughed at me as I was building it. It really does work well.


----------



## aggiepetro07

I would seriously consider a patent attempt, or at least a try at selling some here.

Since your materials are easy to work with and fairly inexpensive, you could make some serious money. At least enough to buy some new toys.


----------



## Maine_iac

aggiepetro07 said:


> I would seriously consider a patent attempt, or at least a try at selling some here.
> 
> Since your materials are easy to work with and fairly inexpensive, you could make some serious money. At least enough to buy some new toys.


Now you guys have me thinking...Hmmm. I LIKE toys!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Slick floater! nice catch too!.


----------



## Maine_iac

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Slick floater! nice catch too!.


 Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Maine_iac

Electric Mullet said:


> That is one Bad As* Contraption. You are a F-in genious. Would you mind if I copy it?


 I guess I really have no way of keeping you from making a copy. And duplication is the best form of flatering. (or something like that) But these folks now have me toying with the idea of selling them and/or getting a patent. So, let me think about that one.?


----------



## 3reds

Nice fish and wade trailer one thing you need on it is a cooler for the BEER....
Great Pics.


----------



## Bowhntr

*TPWD fishing rule...don't hate*



Maine_iac said:


> Ok I'll bite? What question is that? As for operation Game Thief... I'm assuming you're making that comment based on the 25" length limit? I saw that in the law book as well. But if you read closely you'll also see where it says one trout over 25" may be kept. I did debate whether or not to keep the fish because of breading stock and all of that and normally I wouldn't keep one like that but it being my first large fish since moving here, I let the devil on my shoulder win. I hardly ever keep a fish of ANY size. But once in a while I will keep one or two to eat. Wait a minute... why am I defending myself? So yeah... Go ahead and call Operation Game Thief. Let me know when you decide to do it and I will be happy to give you my name address and phone number to give the warden. oh, and the picture ended up in my profile. Sorry about that to all of you who tried to view it.


Hey maine_iac
First welcome to Texas....you were within the laws of our ever changeing fishing reg.( 1 fish over 25") I should know!!!! I'm with the TPWD monitoring these boards/others. No need to call this in, but you should have called that boater in for getting too close to a wader/scuba diver. Don't let those on here get to you for the fish, most are JK I hope. As for those who have negative comments please don't belittle the ones who follow our laws. Oh yeah I'm a hunter/fisherman who enjoys the outdoors VERY much that is why I became a law officer for TPWD.
Thanks 2coolers everyone be safe this summer...we're watching out of site


----------



## texacajun

Bowhntr said:


> Hey maine_iac
> First welcome to Texas....you were within the laws of our ever changeing fishing reg.( 1 fish over 25") I should know!!!! I'm with the TPWD monitoring these boards/others. No need to call this in, but you should have called that boater in for getting too close to a wader/scuba diver. Don't let those on here get to you for the fish, most are JK I hope. As for those who have negative comments please don't belittle the ones who follow our laws. Oh yeah I'm a hunter/fisherman who enjoys the outdoors VERY much that is why I became a law officer for TPWD.
> Thanks 2coolers everyone be safe this summer...we're watching out of site


Here's some green for you efforts and I'm glad to have ya'll around. Totally agree, if he's within the limits back off!! Thats part of the reason we lost the fishin report forum in the first place. If you ain't got nuttin nice to say...keep it shut!

Mike


----------



## LaAngler

*wader*

is there really a law against getting too close to a wader/diver? and are they the same thing? I doubt there is here in louisiana, should be though, I had a guy in big lake almost chop me up in his trolling motor while I was wading a shoreline and he was drifting it!!!!

what does "we're watching out of sight mean" ***?


----------



## Troutster

Where is Dead Man's Hole?


----------



## Gottagofishin

Yankee Ingenuity I guess. That's a really cool wading contraption.

Also, nice fish.

I have a buddy from the upper midwest that grew up Walleye fishing. He had never fished the salt until 3 years ago when we took him out for some trout fishing. He out fished us experienced trout fishermen by a long shot using Walleye techniques for working the bait.

He taught me some of his his tricks and I catch more fish now, but he still out fishes me.


----------



## Maine_iac

Bowhntr said:


> Hey maine_iac
> First welcome to Texas....you were within the laws of our ever changeing fishing reg.( 1 fish over 25") I should know!!!! I'm with the TPWD monitoring these boards/others. No need to call this in, but you should have called that boater in for getting too close to a wader/scuba diver. Don't let those on here get to you for the fish, most are JK I hope. As for those who have negative comments please don't belittle the ones who follow our laws. Oh yeah I'm a hunter/fisherman who enjoys the outdoors VERY much that is why I became a law officer for TPWD.
> Thanks 2coolers everyone be safe this summer...we're watching out of site


 Again... Thanks for your input. I would really like to put the debate over the fish to rest. I probably shouldn't have let those coupole of comments tick me off so much. catch and release vs keeping the fish you catch, live bait vs artificial, etc... it's all a matter of personal preference really, as long as you are with in the regulations. I have always tried to respect our natural resources and follow the regs as well as respecting my fellow anglers. That is one reason I get ugly when someone in a boat wants to run me over or anchor 20 ft away. Some people have no respect for others and thier right to enjoy the outdoors. That's especially true for someone in my situation. I just moved here so, I am still trying to learn the area. I don't own a boat yet, so I am anchored to shore, and I was forced to leave my 4x4 truck in Maine, so I am restricted to fishing those locations that are either within walking distance, or where I can drive my wife's Hyund (sp) Tiburon to. (which aren't many) So when I do get to a place I can fish, to have some knuckle head in a boat force me out gets my blood boiling. Us wade fishermen are more or less anchored to shore and/or restricted as to where we can fish. Where as those with boats have pretty near endless possibilities. I don't know the square milage of the Laguna Madre, Corpus Christi Bay, etc... But is BIG! And if you've got a boat, you can fish where ever you like. So show some respect to your fellow anglers and give us a little space...PLEASE.

LAANGLER... I think the answer to your question would be that Just because you can't see the wardens... doesn't mean they can't see you. So, do what you are supposed to do. Big brother is watching!

Ok... off my soap box


----------



## troutranger

nice catch, I didn't see a boom box or Cooler on that thing. Can you make that an option. 

tight lines and god bless.


----------



## Maine_iac

texacajun said:


> Here's some green for you efforts and I'm glad to have ya'll around. Totally agree, if he's within the limits back off!! Thats part of the reason we lost the fishin report forum in the first place. If you ain't got nuttin nice to say...keep it shut!
> 
> Mike


SEMPER FI from a former Marine. I'm assuming from your quote that you are a fellow leather neck?


----------



## Maine_iac

Troutster said:


> Where is Dead Man's Hole?


 There are evidently 2 of them. The one I fish is located in Corpus Christi on the west side of Mustang Island, north of the JFK causeway. It's behind a church which on the left if you're headed north, under a set of powerlines.


----------



## Maine_iac

troutranger said:


> nice catch, I didn't see a boom box or Cooler on that thing. Can you make that an option.
> 
> tight lines and god bless.


 Ha Ha... I can put anything you want on one! Seriously though... I designed and built this thing around my existing tackle box and bait bucket. And since I don't drink anymore... I didn't even think about a cooler. Thought that would be a little over the top! But I have seen a couple comments about having a cooler on it. Maybe my next one will. What I do now is put my soda bottle in between the rails. That way it's in the water and stays pretty cool. Have fun out there! And nice boat by the way. Someday....


----------



## Electric Mullet

Maine_iac said:


> I guess I really have no way of keeping you from making a copy. And duplication is the best form of flatering. (or something like that) But these folks now have me toying with the idea of selling them and/or getting a patent. So, let me think about that one.?


No worries man, that's why I asked. Respect
Pattent and build away!

Build it and they will buy.


----------



## Maine_iac

Electric Mullet said:


> No worries man, that's why I asked. Respect
> Pattent and build away!
> 
> Build it and they will buy.


 Hey thanks for understanding. As for a patent... I'm not even sure it would be possible for something like this. Or for that matter, how one would go about getting one, cost, etc... Or if there is enough interest to make it worth my while. I'm trying to weigh all of that stuff and also trying to decide how much I would charge to build them. AFFORDABLE is key! That's why I made it to begin with. All the wading belts and baskets are way over priced in my oppinion. I'm thinking about cost to build + around $20? Anyways... Thanks again. People have shown some interest... But no orders yet. Always looking for the first one.


----------



## Slim-N-None

LaAngler said:


> what does "we're watching out of sight mean" ***?


that means if you have a pic with one to many fish on accident you had better not post it.









i built a contraption like that once, not as big and it sat to deep in the water. It took a tug to pull it around. looks like you solved the problem with noodles. now all you need is a radio and a burn bar and your set.


----------



## Greenheadless

Bowhntr said:


> Hey maine_iac
> First welcome to Texas....you were within the laws of our ever changeing fishing reg.( 1 fish over 25") I should know!!!! I'm with the TPWD monitoring these boards/others. No need to call this in, but you should have called that boater in for getting too close to a wader/scuba diver. Don't let those on here get to you for the fish, most are JK I hope. As for those who have negative comments please don't belittle the ones who follow our laws. Oh yeah I'm a hunter/fisherman who enjoys the outdoors VERY much that is why I became a law officer for TPWD.
> Thanks 2coolers everyone be safe this summer...we're watching out of site


:cop: 

Btw, sorry for running so close to you, but you were right in the boat lane......


----------



## Maine_iac

Greenheadless said:


> :cop:
> 
> Btw, sorry for running so close to you, but you were right in the boat lane......


 That was you? I didn't realize I was in a boat lane. Oh well, no real harm done I guess. I guess I'm accustomed to a different set of "rules". Back home in Maine, I once drove 86 miles off the paved road to fish a particular strech of river for brook trout. Upon getting there, I found a couple guys had gotten there before me and were already fishing. Although I knew there were about two miles of fishable water, I turned around and left. I didn't want to crowd those guys. Just the way I am. But no hard feelings guy. I just need to realize I'm not the only one one or in the water. Have fun and be safe out there fellow 2Cooler.


----------



## robul

He cant be serious.. A boat lane in dead mans? Unless you where fishing right where I marked there is no boat lane. And thats really not even considered a true channell..


----------



## Greenheadless

robul said:


> He cant be serious.. A boat lane in dead mans? Unless you where fishing right where I marked there is no boat lane. And thats really not even considered a true channell..


That's not deadman's, that's kate's hole.


----------



## robul

Greenheadless said:


> That's not deadman's, that's kate's hole.


Yes.. I understand that.. Deadmans is north .. But thats the semi channel people take to dead mans. Atleast Thats how I get there. Wheres the boat lane you use to get to dead mans?


----------



## MsAddicted

No, there are two deadmans. The one under discussion is to the south. I dont see how taking the channel you drew in could get you anywhere close.


----------



## robul

MsAddicted said:


> No, there are two deadmans. The one under discussion is to the south. I dont see how taking the channel you drew in could get you anywhere close.


thanks for clarifying that. But I still dont see a boat lane heading to the southern dead mans. That area is mostly flats from what I have seen. Can somebody clarify where the boat lane is to the southern dead mans?


----------



## Maine_iac

robul said:


> thanks for clarifying that. But I still dont see a boat lane heading to the southern dead mans. That area is mostly flats from what I have seen. Can somebody clarify where the boat lane is to the southern dead mans?


 They are correct... I was fishing the Dead Man's to the south. (the one behind the church, under the high lines) If there is a boat lane, and I was in it... I apologize. Either way there are no hard feelings. I didn't post the original msg for it to turn into controversy. Thanks everyone. I have a lot to learn about fishing in South Texas... Just a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## GafftopTim

Great report !!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Watch out for them rays in that area. They stack in there something wicked from now til the end of summer. Be especially careful along them edges.


----------



## Sweet Action

Tony in Brownsville said:


> Watch out for them rays in that area. They stack in there something wicked from now til the end of summer. Be especially careful along them edges.


There's a million of those bastages in there. Deff. B careful.


----------



## BALZTOWAL

I Think He Was Joking- Are You Sure You Weren't Fishing The Bulkhead.


----------

